# Storage and seasonl pitches



## 98044 (Mar 9, 2006)

We have a 28 ft Rv. We want to site it away from our drive into storage on the south coast. We are considering renting a seasonal pitch so that we dont have to move it and can just go and stay at the weekend march - October. I know caravanners do this a lot but obviously with a motorhome its different. Anyone ever done this? Any sites you can recommend. We have two kids and want to be reasonably near to the beach. Have stayed on a few Cls which were barely more than fields - just a water tap. With genny etc was ok. kids would prefer a fancy site with lots to do. Any advice and how risky would it be- ways to be safer when not there? Dont want to sell and buy a static as love our RV and think statics can be rip offs being kicked off site when getting older.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I think the thought that might be passing through several minds on reading this is "why didn't you buy a caravan rather than a motorhome ?"

From reading posts on the forum I have the impression that MHs do need exercise on the road every now and then to charge up batteries and stop engines seizing up. I'm sure a more technically minded person will be along soon.

G


----------



## 98044 (Mar 9, 2006)

We looked at both and have had some great times in the RV. Due to personal circumstances we want to be site based for a while. Its not long term just a less stressful way for a while. If sold the rv might lose money and to be honest dont want to part with it. I believe in america its not uncommon.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry admum..that was rude of me ! It's none of my business. 

Have you looked at CC or C&CC sites that have storage facilities onsite ? The ones we've seen seem well protected and, since the managers are onsite, under constant surveillance. With a caravan I believe you can opt to have the van put onto a pitch for you before you come down for the w/e but presumably you'd have to do that yourself.
I imagine commercial sites do the same.

If you are happy to drive a short distance then look for a CASSoA registered site near to where you'd like to stay. That overcomes the storage problem and does mean you have more flexibility about where you stay for the weekend.

See:

http://tinyurl.co.uk/r3g5

G


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

we thought about this the other week. We pay to store - £360 a year and someone, I think jim said he was thinking about siting a caravan in wales at a site cost of £600, so I thought for an extra couple of hundred pounds we could stay on site if we did not fancy travelling - best of both worlds


----------

